# Have you ever tried to cut your own hair?



## Luffy (Jan 3, 2022)

I just tried to give myself a quick fade and I messed up

Taking a L to start off 2022

Reactions: Funny 7 | Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Stringer (Jan 3, 2022)

My nikka, you didn't want to test your luck against Covid at your local barbershop ? 

Now that cute girl down the street is gonna look at you like:

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## dergeist (Jan 3, 2022)

Never, to fix your problem set the trimmer to setting 1 and go over.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 3, 2022)

I did and it sucked.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 3, 2022)

Sorry to hear that V, but maybe you can still go to a barber and get it fixed?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 3, 2022)

Wear a hat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karasu (Jan 3, 2022)

Oh hell no


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 3, 2022)

I shave my own head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Djomla (Jan 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 3, 2022)

only if i got to change my description. ima rocc a baldie while cops out here looking for a thug with cornrows.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rin (Jan 3, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> only if i got to change my description. ima rocc a baldie while cops out here looking for a thug with cornrows.


I've got no problems to understand the english of the other members, why are the words you use that antic?


For instance, what is it to "rocc" and what is a "baldie" 

You better look out on your answer unless you want to be elected as the 2022 official lewdman.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rin (Jan 3, 2022)

Yeah when I was a kid, just a bit. Stayed imperceptible, fair as it is.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 3, 2022)

Rin said:


> I've got no problems to understand the english of the other members, why are the words you use that *antic*?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 3, 2022)

Rin said:


> I've got no problems to understand the english of the other members, why are the words you use that antic?
> 
> 
> For instance, what is it to "rocc" and what is a "baldie"
> ...


fucc you talking bout, cuz? how you not know what a baldie is but use words like antic that no one ever heard of?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 3, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> fucc you talking bout, cuz? how you not know what a baldie is but use words like antic that no one ever heard of?



For once I gotta agree with you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amol (Jan 4, 2022)

Plenty times in lockdowns.
I wasn't trying to give myself some good hairstyle or something. I just wanted my hairs to be at manageable length.

I did an okay job I think. I felt better when lockdown lifted and I got proper haircut from the barber though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jan 4, 2022)

Yeah, I've been doing it since last year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 4, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> fucc you talking bout, cuz? how you not know what a baldie is but use words like antic that no one ever heard of?


What is "cuz"? You speak a weird variation of english.


I'm sorry, I don't recall if antic is from Hamlet, King Lear or Twelfth Night.

Since it's in Shakespeare's books, it should be a familiar word, no?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 4, 2022)

Rin said:


> What is "cuz"? You speak a weird variation of english.



Cousin  

You need to live more and read less, Maru

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 4, 2022)

I haven't but I am debating on tryin it strickly for  shaping up, but yeh that's rough you try dem how to Fade Youtube tutorials?


----------



## Rin (Jan 4, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Cousin
> 
> You need to live more and read less, Maru


That's not even close to be true, Maru.


I can't afford to read 1984 anymore, Maru.


It doesn't end, doesn't, Maru.


And I still need to study politics and sociology.


I need to follow Lao Tzu's philosophy more, each topic that I'm not knowledgeable about makes my heart weight, Maru.


Please, Maru.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 4, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Cousin
> 
> You need to live more and read less, Maru



Agreed lmao. imagine prioritizing Shakespearean words over modern slang

“cuz” should be a word that everyone knows

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Agreed lmao. imagine prioritizing Shakespearean words over modern slang
> 
> “cuz” should be a word that everyone knows


DDJ would admire this sophistication.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2022)

Rin said:


> What is "cuz"? You speak a weird variation of english.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't recall if antic is from Hamlet, King Lear or Twelfth Night.
> ...



@DemonDragonJ Someone on your level?
Sophisticated
Well educated
Pure bloodline

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rin (Jan 4, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> slang





A Optimistic said:


> “cuz” should be a word that everyone knows


No, it shouldn't. I don't live in an english-cornerstoned country; in fact, the contingent of people who can dialogue in english here is liliputian.

And despite the fact that I've been speaking to outsiders since my tenure age — more specifically ten years old, which means more or less 5 years ago — by online media and I've never seen that use of "cuz".

Seems disgusting, anyways. The outsider slangs are just like the ones here, makes me look like a dullard apparently.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Rin (Jan 4, 2022)

RemChu said:


> @DemonDragonJ Someone on your level?
> Sophisticated
> Well educated
> Pure bloodline


No, I'm out of that, Maru.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 4, 2022)

Yup I did and it sucked


----------



## trance (Jan 4, 2022)

does completely shaving your head count? if so then yes


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2022)

RemChu said:


> @DemonDragonJ Someone on your level?
> Sophisticated
> Well educated
> Pure bloodline



I have never cut my own hair, because I like letting it grow, and I also know that it is very difficult for a person to do so, so I leave that job to professionals.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 4, 2022)

Everyone should shave their own hairs regularly. Wait, are we talking about the same type of hair


----------



## ClannadFan (Jan 4, 2022)

Only when I shave my head, which isn't that often but I've done it maybe 5 times.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 5, 2022)

My current haircut is my own doing  


But for real, I followed a Brad Mondo tutorial

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 5, 2022)

I wear a hat at work so I don't give a shit what my hair looks like.

Cut my hair the other day and it looks like dogshit but oh well.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gin (Jan 5, 2022)

never


----------



## J★J♥ (Jan 5, 2022)

Yes i was shaving my head and started with sides and halfway through had my galbladder explode and spend 2 days in hospital with a mohawk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim (Jan 5, 2022)

you should try shaving your head off sometimes. it feels better.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 5, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> I wear a hat at work so I don't give a shit what my hair looks like.
> 
> Cut my hair the other day and it looks like dogshit but oh well.


Guys are easy, just shave your head

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 5, 2022)

Subarashii said:


> Guys are easy, just shave your head


My hair currently looks like the "Fuck me up fam" cut.

My head and face isn't built for being bald so... nah.


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 5, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> My hair currently looks like the "Fuck me up fam" cut.
> 
> My head and face isn't built for being bald so... nah.


I know the face type. RIP brother

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Xel (Jan 5, 2022)

I did a couple of times, but working at a hair salon means I get haircuts for free anyways

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raiden (Jan 16, 2022)

Nah. My friend's dad cut all their hairs once though. It was an absolute disaster. One person looked like he had two hairlines.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 16, 2022)

Sure when I was a freshman in high school trying to look edgy. I mean the most I've done is bangs. Leave it to the pros.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 16, 2022)

Big Bob said:


> My hair currently looks like the "Fuck me up fam" cut.
> 
> My head and face isn't built for being bald so... nah.



Pics or it didn't happen.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Big Bob (Jan 16, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


You don't know me like that.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Schneider (Jan 16, 2022)

once due to lockdowns and i became tommy shelby with a shitty top

well tbf i still sport the same peaky blinders hairdo but street-friendlier version with a proper fade


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 19, 2022)

No way would I let anyone other than a professional cut my hair. Still lucky at my age that I have a full head of hair, not a single grey one. So I wouldn't risk it, I have too much left to live for.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

